# Signs that you're single and likely to be that way for a while.



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I spilled Dorito crumbs on my bed last night and fell asleep before I cleaned them up.

I asked a question regarding a tie choice for work to my cat and for about a second and a half I didn't feel like a total idiot.

Last week a cute girl at work on Friday said "Have a good weekend!" and I replied "It was great, thanks." What the **** was that about? 

So clearly I'm single, how about you?


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Signs that you're single and likely to remain that way for a while?

1) You remain at home with the parents upwards of the age of 21 as you haven't been able to materialise a partner to gain a dual income in order to afford to move out in the first place&#8230;

2) You can't be bothered to put things away until the following morning as you know no one else is there to see it anyway&#8230;

3) No member of the opposite sex will approach you - for the very reason that no one has approached you in the past, so you're as popular as the bubonic plague without actually doing anything to get that reputation. It's the stigma people hold against you. A catch-22 situation that you'll never break as you've never been given your fair share of the cake. You never received your invite into this 'exclusive little club'.

4) You don't have that domineering, arrogant, egostical, overly vocal/animated character that members of the opposite sex crave these days. To add to that, it seems you must also have to go along unshaven these days. If you miss any of these traits out, your chances of being with someone slash drastically. In short - if you're a beta male (someone quieter, more civilized, don't have the body of an athlete and reliable), you'll almost certainly be left single for at least the first half of your life.

5) In conversations with peers that turn into anything sexual, you'll be laughed at, smiled at in a pathetic way or something will be said that's designed to make you feel three inches tall (i.e - "_Cover your ears - this isn't for you_". Yes, I've had this said to me multiple times). Again, I refer back to what I said about people holding stigmas against you.

You eventually get to the point where you begin to loathe just about everyone, turn resentful and simply don't want to socialise with anyone any more. Yet, you'll be told that it's all our fault&#8230; :roll :bash


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

- Deleted/deactivated all my online dating accounts

- Can't remember the last time I had a conversation with the opposite sex that wasn't a family member

- The passenger seat of my car is a great place to keep things and leave them there for months

- I rarely spend money on non-essentials, in fact I hate spending money on non-essentials

- I get a buzzcut periodically because it's extremely low maintenance and I can't be bothered to style my hair, I don't even care if it looks good or not

- I may be some level of asexual, I just haven't figured it out yet, nor do I really care to

- Between commuting, working full time, and exercising each day, I don't have much free time during the week....simply put, I ain't got time for that ****

- I have no desire to ever marry or have children


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

-No romantic partner.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> - The passenger seat of my car is a great place to keep things and leave them there for months


Lol that one hit home. I decided to place something in my passenger seat the other day through the passenger door, it actually creaked open from lack of use. Though when I hit the brakes hard it's usually a mess on the floor...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

~ When you have crushes (yeah, multiple sometimes) on women you interact with at work and realize it's probably never, ever going to go both ways, it will never be reciprocated and you might as well be invisible to her

~ When you think about asking her out, you post about it on some social anxiety website, you think about it again, you go back and forth, and then you never get the balls to ask her out

~ When you work in outside sales, and your car is your office. There is so much work related **** in your backseat, in your passenger side front seat that you're car now has room for just one person....you. Your phone rings and you know it's either your boss or a client. You check your texts and email because you're thinking about work. Not about getting laid. Not about your SO. Not about the hottie you just started dating (because there's not one)

~ When you have a dream about your crush, wake up, remember the dream and then wish you were back asleep because, yeah, you're life sucks that badly, and you know you're never going to get her. Except for in your dreams.

~ When you think about going to a concert. By yourself. You actually search for tickets, for one.

~ When you clean out the top drawer of your night stand and realize you have condoms in there that expired in 2014. Yeah. That happened to me recently

~ When you don't even see a ship on the horizon. You're so ****** single there aren't even any candidates, there are no prospects out there at all, not even a woman you seriously think would say yes to coffee or dinner. You want to take risks, you want to push yourself, you want to just ask her out, ffs, but then you convince yourself you'd just be wasting your time. So you never ask her out. And then a few weeks later you see her dating some loser. This has happened to me, more times than I care to admit, and it's my own goddamned fault.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

you have to nag yourself to get anything done.
kids ask you where all your cats are.
after a long, sweat and smell inducing run, you don't immediately feel the need to shower until after the ballgame is over.
your wingman has gone solo
when the older women are checking you out while you're doing yardwork, you put some effort on putting on a good show.
people take the time to tell you how well your exes are doing without you as they ask you to do something for them.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am a man and I am making the food

I still have money


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> ~ When you clean out the top drawer of your night stand and realize you have condoms in there that expired in 2014. Yeah. That happened to me recently


You beat me, lol. Was going to say expired a decade ago.

- When you forget how flirting vs being friendly works
- When you dress like uncle Bob
- You consider trading in your queen size bed for a twin size for extra floor space.
- Eat chili burgers without caring how much is on your face
- Your only call history is from your mother and low minutes notifications.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Edit: Two are me! When you eat and give no ****s about mess. And the flirt vs. friendly thing.


- Pantsless for a criminal amount of time, despite being in your own home.

- When you haven't shaved and have bedhair and you've become fine with going out in public like that. Additional point: to then see yourself in a reflection of something while out and say, "Who is that?" Like, sincerely. For at least a split second of legit not knowing it's you.

- You busy your thoughts with exes and wonder how they're doing, as if you've forgot the reason they're exes in the first place. In sincerely caring if they're doing well. And it distracts from prospects.

- Or you feel burnt out from relationships. Humoring thoughts for sometimes long periods of time about never doing that again. And then night time comes and you get lonely and think more positively. And then the morning... And you're apathetic again.

- Drinking yourself immobile with nobody to heckle you and make you think that was very dumb and arguably an immature use of alcohol.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

More excited to play games than go out with people



Hayman said:


> Signs that you're single and likely to remain that way for a while?
> 
> 1) You remain at home with the parents upwards of the age of 21 as you haven't been able to materialise a partner to gain a dual income in order to afford to move out in the first place&#8230;
> 
> ...


I had all of these except the last one.

1) I still live at home. My girlfriend actually moved in with us.

2) I am really lazy so I have messes around, I try to clean all my dishes up at least a few times a week.

3) I was never approached, I had to do all the work. Including getting the aforementioned girlfriend. I heard that once you are in a relationship, women become more interested for whatever reason, but it's not true. For me anyway.

4) I am such a ****ing beta hahaahah. I rarely smile or laugh in public, but I guess the thing that won her was my sense of humor and ability to make her laugh, and I guess I am attractive. But I think it was the personality that won it. And the only times I've shaved was for a 2 week bootcamp.

As for the last one, that ****ing sucks, that would kind of piss me off if my friends did that.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

- you don't take showers regularly and don't care


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

McFly said:


> You beat me, lol. Was going to say expired a decade ago.
> 
> - When you forget how flirting vs being friendly works
> - When you dress like uncle Bob
> ...


Lol, yeah I understand. FML.

Not the first time I've had to throw out expired prophylactics. That is just so, so ****** depressing, having to do that. It's like the condoms are screaming to me "No one wants you, no one loves you, why did you even waste the time buying me, you pathetic ****** loser".

*sigh* I posted about this a few years ago, the last time I came across expired condoms, in my wallet of all places last time, and someone suggested I should have blown them up and made balloon animals out of them.

Yeah. Thanks for that tip, sweetie lmao.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Last week a cute girl at work on Friday said "Have a good weekend!" and I replied "It was great, thanks." What the **** was that about?


I am constantly responding to questions or conversation with inappropriate responses like that. It definitely freaks people out.



Cyclonic said:


> - The passenger seat of my car is a great place to keep things and leave them there for months


The passenger side floor is full of so much junk it wouldn't be usable. And the back seat is full of coats from when it was cold in the morning but warm in the afternoon so I left the coat there, and then picked a new one the next day, and did that until I was out of coats and it was spring.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Last week a cute girl at work on Friday said "Have a good weekend!" and I replied "It was great, thanks." What the **** was that about?
> 
> So clearly I'm single, how about you?


Oh man, that's almost as bad as "Hey, how are you?" "I'm alright thanks, you?" "Not bad thanks, you?"

:b


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm so used to driving in my car alone that having someone in the passenger seat really bothers me- at least for a little while. 

Yep, the passenger seat is is a great place to place and or store things.

I forget to shave or only do it when I remember or facial hair is bothering me.

I just leave my phone in another room for hours without really having to worry about getting calls or texts. 

I never really think of checking anything other than the "single" box on a form/paper/questionnaire. It's automatic.

Pretty much forget Valentine's Day is really a thing.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

If only I could have my nose job. I'd have the confidence to date girls then.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

being single is probably way better then being in a horrible relation with a person you can no longer stand that you cant easily get away from.


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

When you can just throw stuff on the floor and not worry about it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When you tell people you're going to go see your boyfriend, and by boyfriend you mean there's a new episode of a show you like tonight where you find one of the actors in it attractive.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I came home in a rage because I got a speeding ticket. I proceeded to rip the toilet seat off of my toilet. I then went two years before replacing it. My Dad mentioned how the condition of my apartment wasn't suitable for having female company. I'm thinking "Really dude?, how am I going to get them to come over in the first place?"


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

SA go0n said:


> I came home in a rage because I got a speeding ticket. I proceeded to rip the toilet seat off of my toilet. I then went two years before replacing it. My Dad mentioned how the condition of my apartment wasn't suitable for having female company. I'm thinking "Really dude?, how am I going to get them to come over in the first place?"


Sorry I have to ask this...what about when you had to take a crap and there was no toilet seat?


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

My passenger seat is a great waste basket

I still dress like I'm 6

When I set up my bed set, I had 4 pillows, 2 for each "person". I horde all 4 pillows and sleep in the middle, with my blankey wrapped around myself like a cocoon.

I listen to music that mentions wizards, demons, and the devil.

I like "dank" memes and "too soon" jokes.

The cute girl at work texts me, and asks me if I'm doing anything tonight... she wants me to cover her shift.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Oh man, that's almost as bad as "Hey, how are you?" "I'm alright thanks, you?" "Not bad thanks, you?"
> 
> :b


"Enjoy your meal!"

"Thanks, you too."


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You're surrounded by p***y, but it's only your cats.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Sorry I have to ask this...what about when you had to take a crap and there was no toilet seat?


Well if you must know, the porcelain throne was very accommodating. Plus you don't have to worry about putting the seat up, and it's easier to clean with no seat in the way. And it's not like I had anyone over to complain about it. (except that one time my Dad came over, awkward)


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

-Enjoying frozen pizza with a beer while gaming, and spending too much time on the latter
-own a dakimakura (I don't...yet)
-browse hours for finding NO-DOs with opposite gender
-Ultimately, when everything becomes numb, swallow the red pill


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Cyclonic said:


> - Deleted/deactivated all my online dating accounts


This will be done within the next month. Once I hit the six month milestone in Tinder, without getting so much as a conversation, it'll be deleted and removed from my phone.

I also like your point on using your car passenger seat to store things that sit there for ages! During the week, no one sits in it and at the weekends it's usually my mother that sits there when I ferry her around to the shops. As for the back seat - it's pretty much unused. I can probably still just about count on one hand the amount of time it's been used in more than two years I've owned it. Even then, it's only been occupied by one of my parents.

I was very much into the idea of marriage and children until I hit around 25. Once everyone else of my age started materialising this for themselves, whilst I remained (and still remain) dateless, I decided to not bother with either. There's no point now. Firstly, I'm too old to start from scratch. No one would accept me due to unfair stigmas held against people like myself. Secondly, I wouldn't be acknowledged or rewarded in the same way that all my peers have - which would only annoy me even further. There's no prizes for those finishing last - even though they've reached the same goal.



AllTheSame said:


> ~ When you have crushes (yeah, multiple sometimes) on women you interact with at work and realize it's probably never, ever going to go both ways, it will never be reciprocated and you might as well be invisible to her


My former crush immediately springs to mind, here... Someone I've discussed and blogged about in the past. For two long years I tried to get her attention. It turned out in the meantime she seemed to be very friendly with just about every man within a five mile square radius except for me...

A classic (and now all too common) carousel-rider with high expectations of men...and clearly the writing is on the wall for me.



McFly said:


> - When you forget how flirting vs being friendly works


Ditto. As I've never succeeded with flirting, ever - it's clear that when I have tried, no one knows the difference...



Zozulya said:


> -Ultimately, when everything becomes numb, swallow the red pill


I'm at this stage and have been for around 12, maybe 18 months. I've been so upset and frustrated that it's morphed into this. It's strange isn't it?! I think I've waited for so long that my insides, my soul, has honestly 'died' whilst waiting.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

uziq said:


> "Enjoy your meal!"
> 
> "Thanks, you too."


:laugh:

Sometimes when I say stupid things along these lines, it's almost like you can *feel* them laughing, even if they are just smiling at you or whatever beforehand and don't say anything back at all :b


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hayman said:


> My former crush immediately springs to mind, here... Someone I've discussed and blogged about in the past. For two long years I tried to get her attention. It turned out in the meantime she seemed to be very friendly with just about every man within a five mile square radius except for me...


Yeah, I know all too well that a lot of the time you just can't make more out of a crush, it's just going to stay...a crush and that's all they ever are unfortunately, a lot of the time. I've actually had them turn into much more than that, but I think those are exceptions, for everyone, not just me. There's a woman I went out with in the not-so-distant past that I had feelings for, and she just didn't feel the same, and what are you gonna do lol? We actually messed around a little bit and I was just, well, crushed. It took me a long time to trust her at all again after that, I guess I felt like I was mislead. I won't go into the details though, not here, and tbh it doesn't matter anymore anyway so I don't want to go through the whole thing, every detail. Maybe I tried to take things too fast, idk.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

you look like me.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1 - You have actually used "lol" in real life conversation. No, I am not joking.

2 - You get spells of loneliness and depressive episodes during the summer time, seemingly for no reason.

3 - You spend weeks at a time going to bed at 3 in the morning, because you know that you have nothing important that is worth waking up early for.

Yeah, I am a sad case.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> 1 - You have actually used "lol" in real life conversation. No, I am not joking.
> 
> 2 - You get spells of loneliness and depressive episodes during the summer time, seemingly for no reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Still living with your parents, working a dead end job, suffering from an untreatable learning disability with some other medical issues, and social fears.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

You feel drained of energy if you have to talk to someone for more than 10 minutes.

You don't have any social media accounts.

You've never tried online dating and have no intentions of doing so.

You consider it a great night if your favorite episode from a classic show comes on.

When your favorite song by Sly & the Family Stone is "Into My Own Thing"


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Karsten said:


> You're surrounded by p***y, but it's only your cats.


When I first got my cat I would make self-deprecating jokes about how it was the first step to becoming the male version of a lonely cat lady. Little did I know a year and a half later I wasn't making jokes, I was predicting the future.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

When you're up at 1 a.m. eating Cheez-It, drinking beer, and watching poker videos.






Mods, can we please merge this with the "What are you doing right now?" thread?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

When people discuss what their favourite positions are and you automatically assume they're talking about sleeping positions. (they're not)


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> When people discuss what their favourite positions are *and you automatically assume they're talking about sleeping positions. *(they're not)


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Never going anywhere socially and sleeping in a twin bed. That basically covers it


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

When I'm in a group of people, and they start telling stories about partying, I just have to laugh and nod my head like I've been there before.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You really aren't attracted to people the same way others seem to be and people know that "somethin' ain't quite right" with you.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

When you mistake the sock puppet that you tell all your secrets to with a wank towel and it gets so angry at you it refuses to talk for months


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

idoughnutknow said:


> When you mistake the sock puppet that you tell all your secrets to with a wank towel and it gets so angry at you it refuses to talk for months


Fcking dead. :rofl

-----

When your mind turns to contemplating having a meaningful relationship with someone you're attracted to and it immediately occurs to you that you couldn't even come anywhere close to meeting the standards of pretty much all women. You then proceed to drink directly out of the milk carton and catch up on that anime series you've been meaning to watch, because you have nothing better to do on a Friday night.

Also, giving your cat as many cuddles as you would a prospective partner, despite being allergic to cat fur to the extent of immense wheezing (still worth the cuddles man).


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. You look unclean and dirty and could probably pass for a hobo. You should hit da showa and maybe even work out a little. Do some aerobic exercise if you're fat and hit the weight room if you want to put on muscle. 

2. You're a guy who rarely interacts with women and it's hard for you to hold a conversation longer than a minute! No girl is going to like you if she can't get to know you. 


3. Your house/apartment is unclean and you're basically a slob. A messy crib is a sign of not having any success with women because if you were in a relationship or getting laid, you would actually clean every last room. Best clean your crib before a girl walks in and see's plates with rotting food and ants on them! Tell your roommate to clean up too then maybe you both can go out together and talk to girls. Get a tag team crew going on


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Still live with your mom at 30, and sleep in the same room (with a twin bed) that you slept in when you were a kid.
2. Have papers and other miscellaneous junk all over the floor and just leave it there.
3. No car.
4. No full time job (just a temp job at the moment)
5. Rarely go anywhere socially as well as have no friends to ask to join me even if I did have somewhere to go.
6. Never dated and don't have the confidence to ask women out.

I can go on but I think I'll leave it there.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyanGod said:


> 1. Still live with your mom at 30, and sleep in the same room (with a twin bed) that you slept in when you were a kid.


out of all the 6, I think that still sleeping in the same room as your mom is one you desperately have to fix right now. you don't even have your own room? you need some personal spaced and freedom for a start .

some of the others are relatively easy fixes. like cleaning up after yourself and learning to drive. do those and you'll feel some improvement and accomplishment. even a temp job is something good, so try and save money for driving lessons maybe?


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> out of all the 6, I think that still sleeping in the same room as your mom is one you desperately have to fix right now. you don't even have your own room? you need some personal spaced and freedom for a start .


Although I can't speak for him, I think you misread what he wrote. It seems like he lives in the same house/apt with his mom, but he has his own room. However, this is the same room he had when he was a kid.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eeyoredragon said:


> Although I can't speak for him, I think you misread what he wrote. It seems like he lives in the same house/apt with his mom, but he has his own room. However, this is the same room he had when he was a kid.


yeah, but if you read it it can be interpreted in the two ways.

like he lives there with mom, and sleeps in the same twin bed with her since he was little. 
the sentence is kind of structured that way. the two things could have been separated in separate sentences with a .

the comma between 30 and same room with the twin bed, indicates to be logically the two are directly connected.

we'll never know unless he replies.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> yeah, but if you read it it can be interpreted in the two ways.
> 
> like he lives there with mom, and sleeps in the same twin bed with her since he was little.
> the sentence is kind of structured that way. the two things could have been separated in separate sentences with a .
> ...


Dude, I don't sleep in the same room as my mother. Hopefully this clarifies things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1. No job
2. Can't drive
3. Ridiculously high standards for a GF
4. No intention of changing any of the above atm


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> When I first got my cat I would make self-deprecating jokes about how it was the first step to becoming the male version of a lonely cat lady. Little did I know a year and a half later I wasn't making jokes, I was predicting the future.


I'm already there mate.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

When you are ok leaving the house with your shirt inside out, mismatched socks and a goofy pink hat and you think...who the hell cares, no one ever hits on me anyways.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

When you walk through a dog humane society and post a video on snapchat with the caption, I Get All Dem Bches.

Or snapchat your cat being thrown in a bathtub with the caption, Thats Some Wet Pusssy.


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

- Don't want kids (although I did find someone else who didn't but it ended badly)
- Don't see the point in marriage (I feel like if you love someone then just be with them but apparently not many others do lol)
- I get ignored when I try to talk to new people (and occasionally my actual friends)
- Apparently I'm uglier in person, or so I've been told.
- Stopped working to focus on school since I got a scholarship that covers literally everything. But hey at least I made a 4.0 last semester.
- In the worst shape of my life.
- Don't enjoy talking on the phone or skyping unless I've known a person for months.
- I enjoy my time apart. I mean I love hanging out with the person I'm dating but some times I need like a week or so to myself to recharge.
- I live in an area where rock and metal are considered evil and you're only a catch if you go to church every sunday, listen to country music, and dress like a cowboy.
- I'm a creature of habit and like for things to stay the same and sort of have a schedule for everything. I also always order the same food since I'm picky.
- For some reason its weird to have friends that are mostly the opposite sex?
- I keep a bag of potato chips in the space between your bed and wall (but my most recent ex found it very convenient when she was hungry)
- I don't drink or party at all.

Was this supposed to be funny stuff or sad stuff? Because mine feels like both


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Eating in bed is a near daily occurrence, a few months ago I bought a large cloth specifically for the use of laying it down on my bed while I eat and watch Netflix in case I spill something.


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

-When 5 of your crushes are gay. (all of my crushes are gay) 2 of them were my biggest crushes.  

So after the one I was (and still am) in love with came out to me. I began to realize that some people are meant to be alone and have decided to make all my life choices in honor of being single. (I picture myself alone in a bigger house, koi pond, 1 dog, a bunch of cats, and live near a city) Just because I probably won't ever find a suitable mate, doesn't mean I have to live an unexciting life. 

I one time read a post from somewhere that said something along the lines of: If you found out tommorow that you were NEVER going to find love, what would you do differently? And it really did open my eyes. I want to volunteer and make an everlasting impact on the life of another. What would you do? Also, sorry about the thread within a thread. :0


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm a basic ***** lmfao

find me at a starbucks ordering a pumpkin latte during fall and winter and wearing yoga pants, crew neck from PINK, and UGGS


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I was doing clinicals with a cute and fun girl I'll never see again, I got to the point where I was comfortable and we were joking around a lot and by the end I chose to not ask for her number out of guilt, as in I didn't want to potentially put her in the position of being in a relationship with me and having to deal with my issues. I can have the opportunity to ask for a cute girls number with nearly 100% success and I'll still back off so she can theoretically find better.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

When you're more comfortable being by yourself than with a partner


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

When the idea of sharing your bed with someone feels odd.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

-When your jokes are lame as ****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When you keep replaying the awful comments made by girls to their friends.

It's happened to me several times and they weren't quiet about it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

When someone laughs at the thought of a girl hooking up with you.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

crimeclub said:


> I spilled Dorito crumbs on my bed last night and fell asleep before I cleaned them up.
> 
> I asked a question regarding a tie choice for work to my cat and for about a second and a half I didn't feel like a total idiot.
> 
> ...


That's adorbs. All except for the doritos. That is undatable. (for me only, I have intense OCD.)


----------

